# ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.



## Sardor85 (3. September 2010)

*ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.*

Hio PCGH Community, heute wo ich HDRO Gespielt habe ist meine Grafikkarte abgeraucht, der lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr und deswegen hatte ich 120°C im durchschnitt, Also ist der Standartlüfter kaputt.
Habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4890 von XFX
(Siehe Bild)
http://www.abload.de/img/grafik1t767.jpg
Nuh wollte ich mal welche vom Fach fragen welchen Lüfter am besten für diese Grafikkarte ist.
Ich habe ein paar gefunden nur bei Caseking aber bin mir nicht sicher welche da gut ist.
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Scythe » Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Xigmatek » Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 VGA-Cooler - Blackline Edition Rev.2
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Vorschläge machen welcher lüfter oder Komplete Kühleinheit gut ist.
Gruß Sardor85.


----------



## sensitron (3. September 2010)

*AW: ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.*

Mein Bruder hat die gleiche Karte, die is auch immer voll heiss beim zocken :o
Ich hab die 5770 un sehr zufrieden mit dem Musashi, kann ich dir aufjedenfall empfehlen, falls deine Graka noch lebt


----------



## Bruce112 (3. September 2010)

*AW: ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.*

Arctic Cooling Accelero TWIN TURBO Pro Grafikkartenlüfter#

test 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...008/test-arctic-cooling-accelero-twinturbo/4/

test 

Pro 

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Twin_Turbo_Pro.htm


----------



## Sardor85 (3. September 2010)

*AW: ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.*

Danke für die Komis, der Scythe war auch meine erste idee auf jedenfall muss ich mir den so langsam bestellen, ich werde mir noch paar test's ansehen von graka lüfter und dann werde ich mir den Hohlen, und die graka lebt noch zum glück. Muss ich mal testen mit dem Neuen lüfter falls die dann doch mehr abbekommen hat dann muss wohl und übel eine neue graka dran glauben.
Gruß Sardor85.

Edit: Wie sieht das den aus mit der Wärmeleitpaste, muss ich da eine Speziele kaufen oder eine normale wo man auf für die CPU's benutzt.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2010)

*AW: ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.*

kannst die "Normale" benutzen, und es heißt Grafikkartenkühler nicht Lüfter ;D
Außer du meinst dat Kleine Ding dat sonen Krach macht ;D


----------



## LordArgaron (3. September 2010)

*AW: ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.*

Hast du daran gedacht, den Lüfter und die Abdeckung abzumontieren (den Kühlkörper drauf lassen) und dann 2x 80mm Lüfter draufzupacken. Diese schließt du dann an dein Mobo/Netzteil/Lüftersteuerung an und hast eigentlich auch eine gute Kühlung für weniger Geld und Aufwand. Musst halt dann drauf achten dass du genug Platz hast. Der Kühlkörper sieht recht groß aus und sollte mit 2 80igern gut kühlen.

Edit:
Ich glaube die hier würden reichen Enermax T.B.Silence 80x80x25mm
Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist, greif doch zu schneleren und dann kannst du dir sicher sein dass die Kühlung ausreicht.


----------



## Sardor85 (3. September 2010)

*AW: ATI Grafikkarten Lüfter neu kaufen.*

Habe nochmal Glück gehabt und hab angefragt wegen Garantie fall, und ich bin noch in der garantie drinn.
Falls es nicht geht weil ich ja auch den lüfter regelmässig saübere auch den Kühlkörper.
Werde ich wieder Bescheid geben wegen dem Grafikkarten Kühlungen.
Gruß Sardor85.

Nachtrag: So hab jetz mir den Artic cooling Twin Turbo Pro gehollt und jetz laüft es wieder einmandfrei.


----------

